# społeczny a socjalny in English



## guniang

Witam Wszystkich,
Jak po angielsku zniuansować między 'społeczny' a 'socjalny'? Np mówimy po polsku 'zabezpieczenie społeczne', ale mówimy też 'ryzyko socjalne'. 
Chodzi mi o 'socjalny' w znaczeniu 'związany z zaspokojeniem potrzeb materialnych i bytowych członków społeczeństwa'.

Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie!


----------



## majlo

Co to znaczy "zabezpieczenie społeczne" i "ryzyko socjalne"? Mógłbyś umieścić te słowa i/lub wyrażenia w kontekście?


----------



## guniang

*Zabezpieczenia społeczne*, system  zinstytucjonalizowanych form pomocy pieniężnej i rzeczowej, mający na  celu zagwarantowanie zaspokojenia podstawowych potrzeb wszystkim  członkom danego społeczeństwa. Tak pojmowane zabezpieczenie społeczne  oznacza zapewnienie obywatelom bezpieczeństwa socjalnego  i ochronę przed różnymi rodzajami ryzyka socjalnego, jak: niezdolność  do pracy ze względów zdrowotnych, utrata pracy, macierzyństwo, starość,  zgon żywiciela rodziny.

Zabezpieczenia społeczne mają charakter powszechny i oparte są głównie na środkach publicznych. Zalicza się do nich: ubezpieczenia społeczne, ochronę zdrowia, opiekę i pomoc społeczną, rehabilitację inwalidów, stypendia, opiekę nad sierotami itp.

W tej definicji, pochodzącej z portalu Onet Wiem, znowu pojawia się słowo socjalny - w kontekście bezpieczeństwa socjalnego. Ale nie wiem nawet po polsku do końca, kiedy używać słowa 'społeczny' , a kiedy 'socjalny'.

Ryzyko socjalne: 
*miara prawdopodobieństwa  wystąpienia zdarzenia losowego lub innego, które powoduje konieczność  podjęcia interwencyjnych działań, wynikających z   przyjętego w danym państwie zakresu działań w ramach zabezpieczenia społecznego; 

*
 				ryzyko socjalne tworzą przede  wszystkim takie zdarzenia, które stają się przyczyną znacznego  pogorszenia sytuacji materialnej jednostki czy rodziny, a powstają na  skutek utraty lub zmniejszenia możliwości zdobycia środków utrzymania czy zapewnienia minimum socjalnego; czynnikami ryzyka socjalnego mogą być: choroba, choroba zawodowa, wypadek przy pracy, niepełnosprawność, utrata pracy, choroba lub śmierć jedynego żywiciela rodziny, urodzenie dziecka, podeszły wiek, itp.

By the way, jestem kobietą - guniang znaczy 'dziewczyna' po chińsku 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Guniang. Do you mean social security - government guaranteed welfare, or benefits? Socjalny might be translated as living: living expenses, living needs, etc. Ryzyko socjalne ia a public threat, but it may refer to a dangerous person as well.


----------



## guniang

Thanks, Liliana. 
Yes, I think 'zabezpieczenie społeczne' might be 'social security'. As for 'living expenses/ needs', that's an interesting point


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć

Moim zdaniem znaczenie słowa "social" w angielskim będzie zawsze zależeć od kontekstu, i to na jego podstawie można wywnioskować, które znaczenie ktoś miał na myśli - czy "bytowy", czy "społeczny". Dochodzi jeszcze trzecie znaczenie - "towarzyski" - social party, social gathering. 

Często zresztą w znaczeniu "socjalny" nie występuje słowo "social". Oto hasło słownikowe:



> *sprawy socjalne* welfare; *warunki socjalne* living conditions; *świadczenia socjalne* social benefits; *pomoc socjalna *public assistance, welfare work; *dział socjalny* the welfare department; stypendium socjalne Uniw. *maintenance grant*; minimum socjalne Ekon. *subsistence level*



Zatem najlepszym sposobem na zniuansowanie jest użycie innego słowa, co często jest zresztą jedynym rozwiązaniem.

Taka uwaga na marginesie - jeśli już w ogóle niuansujemy, to _coś_ (stąd "zniuansowany"), a nie _między czymś_. Czyli "jak zniuansować słowa społeczny i socjalny"


----------



## LilianaB

Zniuansowac is something new to me. This is just a proof how language changes.


----------



## dreamlike

This word is not exactly very popular, Liliana, no wonder it's new to you. I rarely see it, even in scientific or academic literature.


----------



## LilianaB

The best thing would be if Guniang could give us the sentences she has in mind, where those terms would be used.


----------



## guniang

The thing is, I don't have a specific sentence to translate with the word 'socjalny', I just wanted to expand my knowledge on this subject. I find the post of Dreamlike very exhaustive, thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

guniang said:


> Witam Wszystkich,
> Jak po angielsku zniuansować między 'społeczny' a 'socjalny'? Np mówimy po polsku 'zabezpieczenie społeczne', ale mówimy też 'ryzyko socjalne'.
> Chodzi mi o 'socjalny' w znaczeniu 'związany z zaspokojeniem potrzeb materialnych i bytowych członków społeczeństwa'.
> 
> Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie!



‘Socjalny' w znaczeniu 'związany z zaspokojeniem potrzeb materialnych i bytowych członków społeczeństwa' to på angielsku "societal". Na przykład “societal security”


----------



## LilianaB

Kanske på norska. Not in English. I think it is some new concept developed in Denmark, some new creation of the European Union. You could never hear this word in the US, unless in some very specific contexts.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Kanske på norska. Not in English. I think it is some new concept developed in Denmark, some new creation of the European Union. You could never hear this word in the US, unless in some very specific contexts.



“Societal” is a term used in specialized literature, not in novels for homemakers or in everyday jabber. 
Try to google the word, so you will learn something. Read Wikipedia and Wiktionary.


----------



## LilianaB

Have you ever read any novels for homemakers? I haven't. I just wonder what they are like. Jabber  -- that's different


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Have you ever read any novels for homemakers? I haven't. I just wonder what they are like. Jabber  -- that's different


Have you tried to google the word? Check up in a dictionary? Do you really believe that the words you don't know do not exist?

PS I have permitted myself to be sarcastic (which I almost never do) because of your great self assurance and belief that you know everything, while other people know nothing.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, I said BenJamin that it was something present in the European Union language. I am aware of that, although I was not before your post. I know what I know: nothing less, and nothing more.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Słowa „social” i „society” zostały utworzone od łacińskiego słowa socius (towarzysz, sprzymierzeniec) i przez długi czas znaczyły “towarzyski” i “towarzystwo”. Później „society” przybrało również znaczenie „społeczeństwo”, a „social” przybrało wiele nowych znaczeń. Jednym z nich w XX wieku stało się „odnoszący się do pomocy udzielanej przez państwo obywatelom będącym w potrzebie” (pomoc socjalna). Aby uniknąć dwuznaczności w nowych wyrażeniach złożonych utworzono nowy przymiotnik od rzeczownika „society” – „societal”, czyli odnoszący się do społeczeństwa, a nie do „pomocy udzielanej przez państwo”. Przykładem takiego termninu jest „societal security”, czyli „bezpieczeństwo społeczeństwa” w odróżnieniu od "social security" - „pomocy socjalnej”. My w języku polskim mamy do wyboru „społeczny”, „towarzyski” i „socjalny”, anglofoni musieli utworzyć nowe słowo od rdzenia „socius”.


----------

